# Trailer Modification Question



## jbd6c6 (Apr 13, 2014)

So I've been piecing together the components for a killer summer of fishing. Got a 14 foot Alumacraft and a 2.5 hp Mercury 4 stroke both brand new. I hate to buy from a retailer but I could not find any sellers that had the paperwork for their boat/motor. I was able to get a trailer for free from my aunt, but it is a utility trailer that's not made specifically for a boat. The weight rating for the trailer is definitely high enough for my rig, so that isn't a concern. The length of the trailer is a concern. I had to extend the length 3 feet to fit my boat on without hanging over the back. Got some 1/8" angle iron from Home Depot and cut/bolted it to the trailer. It is the same strength as the material that the rest of the trailer is made from. The problem I'm having now is the weight distribution. I lengthened the trailer but the axle is still in the same place. Standing alone, the trailer is almost balanced over the axle, but with the boat on it, it is much heavier in the back. The boat weighs only 130 lbs and the motor 53 lbs. Is this cause for concern? I chose to extend the trailer towards the rear so I would not mess with the weight bearing tongue and coupler. Moving the axle seems like more trouble than it's worth. With such a light setup will it be safe to continue using? It's easy enough to take the motor off the boat and put it in my truckbed for transportation, which is what I've been doing so far. Any advice or personal accounts would be appreciated.


----------



## ccm (Apr 13, 2014)

I've seen small utility trailers used before. Before I got my trailer road worthy I used our 18ft farm trailer. I think the back of your truck would be fine to use but I really cant judge until I see some pics of your trailer setup. If you are going to back the trailer in past the wheels I would suggest new bearings races and seals along with bearing buddies to prevent your wheel bearings from burning up. Nothing worse than being stuck on the side of the road with smoke coming from the hub. I don't think it would be to much of a concern your rig is pretty light. Just make sure the coupler secures to the hitch and use safety chains. Strap down the boat well too.


----------



## JMichael (Apr 13, 2014)

A trailer should be tongue heavy. Trailers that are tail heavy don't generally tow very well and sometimes will develop some pretty violent sway problems. If sway becomes a problem, you might want to put the outboard in the bow of the boat while towing to give it some tongue weight.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 13, 2014)

The correct fix would have been to extend the tongue. You can add weight to the front of the trailer until you have the proper tongue weight.


----------



## jbd6c6 (Apr 14, 2014)

I think I found the solution. My trailer's tongue is removable (take out 2 bolts and it drops to the ground). I called the metal supply and got an identical piece that is 4 feet longer. Going to bolt a coupler on the end and have them drill the holes to mount it underneath the trailer just like the short one. Should be nearly perfect when finished!!...I hope. Thanks for the help.


----------

